# cedar slabs



## llcoolK (Feb 22, 2011)

I have some beautiful western red cedar slabs that i cut at 8/4 and 18" wide by 6' long.(double live edge)
I am getting some interest in some of my projects and the only thing i cannot figure out how 
price is these slabs .
If anyone can help me out it would be greatly appreciated.
Cheers


----------



## DLCW (Feb 18, 2011)

I would check local suppliers (retailers) and find out what they are charging per board foot for cedar. Around here, retail pricing is about $2.30 a bd ft. When I come across a really good slab at one of the mills I frequent, I will purchase it for the mills price (usually about half of retail) and then when I use it for a project, I will sell it at retail.


----------

